# Good detailing supplies from halfords?



## nathan93 (Nov 24, 2010)

Need supplies for a pre sale clean for my car. is there any reasonably good stuff available from halfords as its the closest shop to me.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

nathan93 said:


> Need supplies for a pre sale clean for my car. is there any reasonably good stuff available from halfords as its the closest shop to me.
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


AG bodywork shampoo conditioner
AG super resin polish
AG extra gloss protection


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I will second the AG products, all of the are good. Bumper and vinyl care is top too. The washmit they do is decent as well. Think its around the £8 mark, mines still going strong, doesn't leave swirls.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

The Mer stuff they sell isn't too bad either


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JEC said:


> The Mer stuff they sell isn't too bad either


I remember using Mur the polish the paint shop nearly blew a gasket when i told them what i had been polishing it with.
For the simple reason that they said it would take some getting off...:lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

A.B said:


> AG bodywork shampoo conditioner
> AG super resin polish
> AG extra gloss protection





lpoolck said:


> I will second the AG products, all of the are good. Bumper and vinyl care is top too. The washmit they do is decent as well. Think its around the £8 mark, mines still going strong, doesn't leave swirls.


Cant agree more, Auto Glym stuff all the way. Its reasonably price, easy to use and its as good as so called "premium" products.

My recommendations would be

AG Glass polish
AG SRP
AG Vinyl and Plastic


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah autoglym, i popped in halfords today, they are doing 3 for 2 deals on there turtlewax items.

they have a mer range at the moment, there clay bar which is retailing for over 20 pounds.

Products you might need: autoglym srp
simoniz original wax, old school product, but boy is it the bees knees for the money.
meguairs tyre dressing.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i second that.i love my ag collection


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use SRP,EGP,V&RC,the glass polish and fast glass.I have also used the alloy wheel seal and the airfreshener.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

should buy your stuff of ebay as halfrauds are bit pricey. can get 1litre srp for 10.50 deliverd


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive been getting some Zym stuff at halfords. Leather cleaner and shampoo. Cheaper than some online suppliers at £6.99 a pop.


----------



## Mafoo (Jan 20, 2011)

natjag said:


> Ive been getting some Zym stuff at halfords. Leather cleaner and shampoo. Cheaper than some online suppliers at £6.99 a pop.


X2. Zymol shampoo is the best product they sell in Halfords.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

they have got some good products in there at mo, i got a hi tech finishing cloth from there was bit more expensive than internet but once p n p is added id of only saved a quid or so


----------



## andycoz (Feb 15, 2009)

g ot to be ag or megs products if you going to halfords or order off autobrite on here really good products such as cherry glaze, britegel wheelclean loads of stuff.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Autoglym is the best products available from places like halfords or the supermarkets, look out for Autoglym trade products from motor factors also, these work out very good value.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love love love ag egp such an underated product and very reasonably price!


----------

